# Bobcat Trapping



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm planning on to get into trapping this season, never tried it before. I've been asking around about some good techniques but no one really has any ideas designed specially for bobcats. They're definitely in my area, had a few on my trail cam and shooting/seeing a few while deer hunting. Do any of you experienced trappers have any good tips for luring/attracting some cats? Thanks!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

KH_EKU, So you want to be a Bobcat trapper... well there are a few guys on here that trap. What are the laws in your state? Can you use footholds? I know a good cage trapper and maybe I could point you in the right direction. Here in Arizona we can only use cage traps. There are some post that maybe helpful also, all you need to do is search, using the search box.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

KH_EKU, I see your from Kentucky, Clayton (on here) is from Kentucky but I havn't seen him on here lately. What kind of traps do you have? Do you have Lure, Bait, and Bobcat urine? How about a fleshing beam, and stretchers? What fur handling supplies do you have? a fleshing knife and skinning knife? Gambrel? Push pins? A skinning apron? I will try to answer what I can, Shoot...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The first thing is to read as much as you can about Bobcats. Go to the library. I have a few books one of them, The Bobcat of North America; It's History, Life Habits, Economic Status and Control, with List of Currently Recognized Subspecies by Stanley P. Young 1958. It has some good info but it's not a trapping book. If you can find it @ your library get Bobcat Trapping The Professional System by Mel Hershberger.


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

Here in Kentucky steel traps (footholds), live traps, and snares are all legal. I have a few steel traps, not sure the size, but two are about 4 or 5 inches wide when opened, tag said designed for raccoons and fox. Then another is slightly bigger and the tag for it said designed for bobcats and coyotes. (Hope that helps, I'm new at this game lol). But the lures I've been told about from an old trapper said to use for fox, raccoon, possums, and coyotes that canned dog food works good, but wasn't sure about anything specially for bobcat. I haven't searched for any bobcat urine, but I'm sure I can find some online if that will do the job. I'm not really looking to get into trapping for the money, but hey, if I'm catching enough I don't care to make a few bucks off them. There's a guy I know who buys the whole bobcat carcass for $50 unskinned. I don't really have the time to go through the entire process of skinning and "de-fleshing" them so that works for me. My main goal is just for a good trophy or two to get mounted, or to make "rugs" out of. Also, I've been told to build a small cage for a rooster to sit in, hang it from a tree, and then to set the traps underneath it. (not sure if that's even legal) But was said it may lure a bobcat in lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Forget about the Mel Hershberger book, it's mostly trapping in the desert. You will need a book or dvd on Southern Bobcat trapping. Keep that in mind when ordering traps. Western Bobcat traps seem to be larger than down south.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok let me come up with something for you... lol I need to charge my phone so give me some time... one thing before I charge my phone don't sell your Bobcats for $50! I will look up the price for your area, Bobcats are worth way more than $50... Western Bobcats pay a lot more, I think the top one this year was $1600.00.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Double post from phone, see below


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Ill give you $65 each. You pay for shipping and the dry ice. No, like AZPredatorHunter said don't sell your self short. I sold my first bobcat whole and frozen to a buddy's dad for $80 and have regretted it for the last 12 years. Learn to skin, flesh and properly dry. Find a local fur broker, he can set you up for the sale at the end of the season. Be familiar with what fur sold for last year. If you do any other trapping bobcats really enjoy the taste of beaver carcass, burry it in something similar to the photos attached, and watch your sent otherwise your action will be delayed heavily, let everything air outside, wear rubber gloves and rubber boots. Wire breaks use chain especially if coyotes get into it. Expect to find your neighbors dog a time or two, there not as friendly when they've been in a foothold for a few hours. Check frequently as in daily. Good luck with your new venture, you will enjoy it. It was outlawed in WA State a few years after I got into trapping, disappointing.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

KH_EKU said:


> Also, I've been told to build a small cage for a rooster to sit in, hang it from a tree, and then to set the traps underneath it. (not sure if that's even legal) But was said it may lure a bobcat in lol


check the local laws about using live bait, don't get in trouble before you really get a good start. learn how to make a cubby set with your foot hold trap buried at the entrance........


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I just checked and Bobcats down there were $76 Avg. & $125 for top lot. Sorry...


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

azpredatorhunter said:


> I just checked and Bobcats down there were $76 Avg. & $125 for top lot. Sorry...


Bummer


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

TRACKS!!!!!!!! Look for tracks and sign and make your sets accordinally.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good call Ruger!!!!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Recently, thanks to you guy's I dug out my Stanley S. Hawbaker Trapping North American Fur

Disclaimer; left it at work so hope I'm not misquoting

It's old school stuff he gives a little background on the mechanics/habits of the animal being trapped , illustrated drawings on many different sets, also has info on the Bobcat.

good luck,

jimmy shutt


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Check out "*FT Furharvester's Trading Post*"....go to site for trapping and predator calling.


----------

